# Gnome 3 + shell



## ico (Mar 27, 2011)

Is anyone using it??

I was using the 0.2.0 build. They've now got rid of Minimize and Maximize buttons saying there are more obvious ways to minimize and maximize windows.


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 27, 2011)

> . They've now got rid of Minimize and Maximize buttons saying there are more obvious ways to minimize and maximize windows.


 that pretty much sums up the gnome experience for me


----------



## ico (Mar 27, 2011)

cute.bandar said:


> that pretty much sums up the gnome experience for me


hmm well. If Apple would have done this, it would have been revolutionary, isn't it?

Gnome 3 is actually a very bold step forward. Have you tried/used it or are you commenting just like that?


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 27, 2011)

just making a joke(sorry if offended anyone).. used gnome previously. didn't like it atall.


----------



## Garbage (Mar 27, 2011)

I am rather interested in Gnome Shell. Not tried Gnome 3.0 yet though.

GNOME Shell 3.0 Nears Release


----------



## ico (Mar 27, 2011)

yup, I was talking about Gnome 3 + shell. I'm finding everyone is criticizing GNOME shell?  I'm actually finding it quite good.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 27, 2011)

ico said:


> yup, I was talking about Gnome 3 + shell. I'm finding everyone is criticizing GNOME shell?  I'm actually finding it quite good.


People. Opinions. Software. Sources.


----------



## Garbage (Mar 27, 2011)

QwertyManiac said:


> People. Opinions. Software. Sources.


People. Opinions. Software. *Curses*.

In my personal opinion, I liked Gnome Shell. I don't bother what other feels in this case.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 28, 2011)

Garbage said:


> People. Opinions. Software. *Curses*.


But Garbage, Opinions == Curses. It all boils down to meta and muscle memory in the end


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 29, 2011)

cute.bandar said:


> just making a joke(sorry if offended anyone).. used gnome previously. didn't like it atall.



No problem with jokes as such but it would be more productive if opinions are made by at least a day or two of usage than reading random articles or some bleh youtube videos.
Unity and Gnome Shell both offer something refreshing, let's give them a chance, eh?


----------



## utkarsh009 (Apr 7, 2011)

i am currently using gnome-shell (although i have to select gnome 3 as the session in login screen). i find it better than unity as it runs faster. (but the dont have visual effects like compiz as bboth of them use mutter as their wm.)


----------



## Garbage (Apr 8, 2011)

Gnome 3.0 is officially launched now: GNOME 3 | GNOME: Made of Easy


----------



## hellknight (Apr 11, 2011)

Still waiting for it.. I'm on Arch Linux, so it will be delivered sooner than other distros.. just got the 2.6.38 kernel update.. btw, still no sign of Compiz & GNOME 3 collaboration, or is there any news regarding this matter?


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 11, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Unity and Gnome Shell both offer something refreshing, let's give them a chance, eh?


didnt like unity. its kinda crippled, imho. most of the options (for a power user) are hidden behind 2-3 layers, take the documents/folders on the hdd for example, you have to click on the sidebar icon, then click the appropriate row, and then browse. its not very inituitive. 

i rather like the gnome shell's look. havent tried it out yet. (dont like betas too much )


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 11, 2011)

Will try Gnome 3 in Fedora 15 (LoveLock) which is due to release in May 2011.


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2011)

I like good'ol gnome better. May be I will retry gnome 3 later.


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 7, 2011)

I'm just too excited to use GNOME 3. Heard a lot about it and it's new UI. Feels like something more interesting than Windows 7 UI...


----------



## hellknight (May 7, 2011)

I'm using it since lat 3-4 days.. got it on my Arch Linux installation.. I must say that you guys will appreciate it.. You'll miss compiz only for its desktop thing & animation effects.. But still, Mutter is a very good alternative for GNOME 3..


----------

